# First kiss



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I had such a good tonight!
I was invited to this party at a bar, and I would usually avoid that kind of stuff, but my older sister dragged me along. She did my hair and makeup, so I guess I looked pretty good. Anyways, as I was sitting in my corner (we all do that, don't we), this guy came up to me and started flirting with me. I went along with it, because I figured it would be a good time to practice my strategies. Anyways, we continued talking as the night went on. He was pretty drunk, and I was a little tipsy, but we still had a good time. As my sister and I were leaving, he ran up to me and asked if I want to go to another guy's house to continue the party. I told him I wasn't a party person, and that I had to go. Right after I said that, he just leaned down and kissed me, right on the lips!
I know I sound like a silly schoolgirl, but I've never been kissed. Ever!! This is the biggest triumph over social anxiety I've ever had! Not only did I manage to have a conversation with someone for a whole party, but I got my first kiss!!!


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations!

My first kiss kinda sucked :lol. I only did it because I thought I was "supposed to." I've decided to not count that one (I can do that, right?).

All the kisses after that I did because I wanted to, and were great .


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like you liked it haha!


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

lol he asked me for my number too!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww how cute. Count the kisses that mean something to you. This one is important because like you say, you made progress over your SA.
Nice ;-)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still waiting for my opportunity to kiss a girl. I have to meet one first.
Congratulations, though. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still waiting for my opportunity to kiss a girl. I have to meet one first.
> Congratulations, though. :boogie :boogie :boogie


There should be a SAS kissing booth :lol


----------



## wrynn (Dec 18, 2008)

grats willow  Enjoy your success and look forward to build on the momentum


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooh, congrats! :yay

My own first kiss really sucked cause we were both so inexperienced. :b


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

Cypress said:


> There should be a SAS kissing booth :lol


lol i totally agree. 
i wish that would happen to me. you're very lucky.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

w00t w00t  Go willow! Reading your post cheered me up somehow.


----------



## beautibelle (Dec 13, 2008)

That's wonderful! So glad you had fun


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Cypress said:


> There should be a SAS kissing booth :lol


Awesome!

Congrats Little Willow! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

